# SS 14.01.17 - Prokofiev #4



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening! 
_*
*_For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Sergei Prokofiev (1891 - 1953)*

Symphony No. 4 Op. 47/112 

1. Andante - Allegro eroico
2. Andante tranquillo
3. Moderato, quasi allegretto
4. Allegro risoluto

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Another weekend is here and so another Symphony is here for your listening enjoyment. This weekend is Prokofiev's 4th. This one is kind of interesting as we have two very different versions. Feel free to listen to either version or both 

I'll be listening to both the _"1930 Op. 47 version"_ and the _"1947 Op. 112 revision"_ from:









Neeme Jarvi/Scottish National Orchestra


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​I am going with: Walter Weller/ L.S.O


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2017)

This is the one for me.:tiphat:


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

I shall go with the Kitajenko recording from his complete symphonies set on Phoenix. CD3 has both versions of the 4th


----------



## sbmonty (Jan 11, 2014)

I'm starting with the Op. 112 Version


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Good choice! I'll be going with my recently purchased Ormandy Prokofiev set


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Rozh'sky/USSR for me. Op 112...Jarvi/RSNO is ok, well-recorded,decently played, but Rozh'sky really gets into it...

Op 47 is really a different piece, the re-write, Op 112, contains alot of new material.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Via YT*, Prokofiev*: Symphony 4, Op. 112, w. NEC Philharmonia/Litton. Recorded live 12.12.12 at Jordan Hall, Boston.






Related:

http://necmusic.edu/orchestras


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I have the complete Jarvi too.


----------



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

I'll go with Rozhdestvensky leading the Moscow Radio SO on Melodiya:










If I'm not mistaken, this is the premiere recording of the revised version (Op. 112).


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

I've got this Gergiev, but alas, no match to Rozhdestvensky...

(Sorry for the Shosty mismatch, which is one of my beloved ones)


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

TxllxT said:


> I've got Gergiev too, but alas, no match...


This week is Prokofiev not Shostakovich...or did you the wrong picture


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

I am going with Mstislav Rostropovich and, The Orchestre National de France.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

With my listening I can't just enjoy any old thing at any time, it has to be something I'm in the mood for. This is why I haven't joined in on more of these. This work happens to be a favorite, so I will participate this week. I'm going with the revised version with Gergiev.


----------



## stejo (Dec 8, 2016)

Brilliant idea this thread!
I´m going to spend the weekend with Rostropovich/Orchestre national de France
Thank god wife is out shopping tomorrow...


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

tdc said:


> With my listening I can't just enjoy any old thing at any time, it has to be something I'm in the mood for. This is why I haven't joined in on more of these. This work happens to be a favorite, so I will participate this week. I'm going with the revised version with Gergiev.


This one for me also


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Gergiev here also


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

JACE said:


> I'll go with Rozhdestvensky leading the Moscow Radio SO on Melodiya:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, that's the one I'm listening to....are you sure it's the premiere recording of Op 112?? these were recorded '65-67...


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

I must admit, I prefer the leaner original version of the 4th, though at first I thought I was listening to a James Horner movie soundtrack!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

wrong thread , sorry.


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

^^^ What's that got to do with Prokofiev's 4th symphony?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

techniquest said:


> ^^^ What's that got to do with Prokofiev's 4th symphony?


Nothing, sorry wrong thread.


----------

